# The Good, the Bad...The Ugly



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm putting this up so that others can see what happens to the inside of your reels. I got the approval of the customer to do so. He actually wanted to see what it looked like as well.. lol 

There is a Caenan that took 5 cycles on its side in teh US cleaner before the handle nut would budge.

2 Stradics that need a Complete rebuild. Gonna have to completely take apart the Roller Clutch bearing and clean each piece by hand to get all the rust off it. Bearings are shot

3 Cores in various conditions:
1 looks like it got dropped in fish grease. 
1 has corrosion really bad along the left hand side frame
1 had corrosion on the worm gear
most all needed roller clutch bearings and replacement of spool, pinion and drive shaft bearings..
Like the Bud light commercial says..Here we go!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's the last of the picts of the Cores.. I'll try and post up some picts of the finished product as I get em done...Dip


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I get dirty reels like that and it is frustrating! Good luck...


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

I suddenly don't feel so bad about the internals of my reels.

-hook


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I was amazed at the amount of sand in my roller clutch assembly and I never dunked it or hand it on the sand. I can never get my stradic as smooth as the factory one and I even polish the main shaft (with flitz) and all the other internals and still no love.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Man someone needs to learn to take better care of their reels! haha:rotfl:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Darn Dip nice post.I had a friends reel curado 200bsf that had enough sand in it for a nude beach and it did not corrode.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Job security. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

bubbas kenner said:


> Darn Dip nice post.I had a friends reel curado 200bsf that had enough sand in it for a nude beach and it did not corrode.


The sand acted as a barrier for the salt to prevent corrosion :biggrin: Maybe the reel had witnessed what normally inhabits nude beaches and burried itself in the sand to prevent capture.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep pockets!!! sad2sm
*_


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's some updated picts. Finishing up cleaning the last one that was all gumed up. Now the easy part, putting em back together..


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Amazing work Dude, the glare off that shiney drive gear hurt my eyes!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

hookset4 said:


> I suddenly don't feel so bad about the internals of my reels.
> 
> -hook


Man, that ain't no joke...... This guy put his stuff through the ringer! Geez....


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Great work as always, Dip!!!! *_


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dip I hope you dont end up with premature Carpal Tunnel after all that scrubbing


----------



## capt. baldy (Apr 12, 2009)

Did the Core case show very much corrosion. My next reel will be a Core since they dont make the Chrornarch Ds.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Next time you come into San Antone I think I owe you a few beers after having to deal with these reels Dipsay!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

capt. baldy said:


> Did the Core case show very much corrosion. My next reel will be a Core since they dont make the Chrornarch Ds.


 Actually I was very suprised. There was just a lot of surface corrosion on that Core. The one that gave me fits was the one that was all gumed up. I found out that the brake pins are resistant to acetone, and the clear coat on the reel was resistant to some degree as well.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

younggun55 said:


> Next time you come into San Antone I think I owe you a few beers after having to deal with these reels Dipsay!


 The wife should be shipping those to you tomorrow. I stayed up late Sunday night finishing em and packing em up. I'm stuck in Orlando for the week in a sales meeting. Brought 4 reels with to work on...


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Dip.....Holy **** these reels are ridiculous! By far the best job I have had on any reels I've ever had cleaned and tuned! The free-spool on the cores is amazing especially coming from how bad of shape they were all in. Your the man!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

younggun55 said:


> Dip.....Holy **** these reels are ridiculous! By far the best job I have had on any reels I've ever had cleaned and tuned! The free-spool on the cores is amazing especially coming from how bad of shape they were all in. Your the man!


 Gracias Amigo! Glad you like em.. Now go put some juju on em!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Real Reel Cleaning*

Been there, done that! But only for family, friends and myself! I scold family and friends for their neglect and never let mine get that bad!!! I treat a reel as a tool and always keep it in good working condition!!! You are a true craftsman!


----------

